# Best way to train an 8 week old puppy



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

He doesn't like any treats and hardly eats any food. I can't get his attention at all. I know he is only new but I see some people say they train at 8 weeks old. My question is how?

thanks.


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I posted this in the wrong thread earlier.

He doesn't like any treats and hardly eats any food. I can't get his attention at all. I know he is only new but I see some people say they train at 8 weeks old. My question is how?

thanks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's possible you have a low drive dog which makes it tough to train. I would try treat training right before meal time so he's hungry and also see if he likes toys better.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would mostly play, play, play! Clicker training works well- you can substitute a word of praise instead of a treat. Only train for a few minutes, maybe 3-5 a couple times a day for a while.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

don't worry about 'training' yet.

Concentrate on making yourself the most fun, the most supportive person your pup knows. The more he bonds with you, the quicker he will learn when he's ready.

Right now, play, feed, water and love on him a lot!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Toys?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Personally I don't like to see a puppy go to their new home before 10 weeks. It's time taken away from what they learn from their mother and sibs which can be critical in the learning process.

There is a possibility that your puppy is not motivated by food rewards. It's also possible that it has low drive. I would suggest that you start with some basic commands - sit, stay, drop, come. In the process you might discover that your puppy is more interested in toys as a reward. Get yourself a good book on puppy training. I would also suggest that you seek out a basic obedience class in your area. Try not to forget that this is pretty much a baby and patience and consistency are key.

Good Luck!!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

good luck with your puppy  Im sure everything will go fine when he grows up, after all they are very smart dogs. Just keep trying, it is possible 
-julie


----------

